# Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???



## raubfisch22 (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Polyesterboot sehr günstig gekauft, dieses ist einschalig und ich fragte mich wie wäre es wenn ich es doppelwandig mache.

Meine Idee war:
-Boot mit Styropor verkleiden 
-2-3 Schichten GFK drüber
-lackieren

Gedachte Vorteile
-mehr Traglast (kennt jemand eine Formel wie man das dann berechnen könnte was im Endeffekt mehr rauskommt?)
-durchs anufern keine angst vor Beschädigungen zu haben (nicht das ich mitten auf'm See abtauchen wegen nem Riss ;-) )

Gedachte Nachteile
-mehr Eigengewicht
-bei unsauberen arbeiten eventuell kursabbringend

Habt ihr sowas schonmal gemacht?
Habt ihr andere Vorteile/Nachteile? 

Danke und Gruß
René


----------



## yukonjack (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

bin gespannt was hier so kommt ............, wird sicher spannend.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

Um das mal milde auszudrücken, macht deine Überlegung keinen Sinn!
Um dein Boot unsinkbar zu machen könntest du höchstens Schwimmkammern einbauen.
Um dich selbst unsinkbar zu machen, empfehle ich eine Schwimmweste!
Zunächst mal wird GFK nicht lackiert, sondern als Laminat aufgebaut, also laminiert.
Auch eine Kombination von Styropor und Polyesther schließt sich wegen Unveträglichkeit der Lösungsmittel aus
Wenn müsstest du schon Epoxyd nehmen.
Insgesamt ist dein Vorhaben nicht durchdacht und zu nichts nutze!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Um das mal milde auszudrücken, macht deine Überlegung keinen Sinn!
> Um dein Boot unsinkbar zu machen könntest du höchstens Schwimmkammern einbauen.
> Um dich selbst unsinkbar zu machen, empfehle ich eine Schwimmweste!
> Zunächst mal wird GFK nicht lackiert, sondern als Laminat aufgebaut, also laminiert.
> ...



Ich schließe mich Jürgens Urteil an, das ist eine Schnapsidee.

Allerdings wurde ich letzten Sommer eines besseren belehrt, es 
gibt mittlerweile einen Polyesterharz, der Styropor nicht angreift.

Wenn ich dieses Jahr Zeit habe werde ich das Material mal probieren.


----------



## Daniel1983 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

schon der 1. April ?!?!


----------



## Victor Laszlo (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*



raubfisch22 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Polyesterboot sehr günstig gekauft, dieses ist einschalig und ich fragte mich wie wäre es wenn ich es doppelwandig mache.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene
Grundsätzlich geht das. Es dürfte aber schwierig sein Styroporplatten an die gerundeten Rumpfbereiche anzubringen. Möglich wäre das mit Folien und Vacuumpumpe, stell dir das aber nicht zu einfach vor... Die Styroporplatten müssen dann noch in Form geschliffen werden, was für einen ungeübten recht schwer sein wird.
2-3 Lagen GFK? Was ist für dich GFK? Einfach zu laminierende Gewebelagen wäre zB köpergewebte Glasgewebe von 160g/m². Davon sollten es dann aber wenigstens 2 Lagen, darauf 2 Lagen 280ger Glasgewebe, darauf wieder 2 Lagen 160ger sein. Die zudem, wie schon erwähnt, mit Epoxydharz laminiert werden müssten.
Dann müsste das Laminat ebenso geschliffen und gefüllert werden bevor das ganze lackiert werden kann. 
Mein Fazit: Machbar, aber nur wenn man sich damit *bestens* auskennt und die Werkzeuge und Materialien hat.
Der Gewinn an Traglast ist einfach zu errechnen. Fläche des Rumpfes bis zur Wasserlinie mal Dicke des aufgebrachten Materials, vom Ergebnis in Litern, welche der gewonnen Traglast in KG entsprechen noch das Gewicht des insgesamt aufgebrachten Materials abziehen, fertig.

@Jürgen. Das er das "GFK" auflackieren will hat er nicht geschrieben.


----------



## raubfisch22 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

Hallo Victor, 

danke.
GFK habe ich 280 gr. noch irgendwo rum liegen... mit der Verwendung von Epoxiedharz...
Styropor in einer Stärke von 10mm in 2 Lagen.


Zum Rest. 
Unsinkbar will ich es gar nicht haben... nur mehr Traglast und eine zweite schicht als "Aufsetztschütz" beim Ufern.


----------



## Dieter02 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

Ich würde dir empfehlen, lass es.
Zur "Unsinkbarkeit" kann ich nur sagen, schau erstmal wie dich dein Boot überhaupt ist, das stabilste ist der Kiel.
Noch dazu müsstest du die äußere Lage "Wasserdicht" bekommen, soweit mir bekannt wird dort normalerweise "Gel-Coat" aufgetragen, da das GFK wohl nicht ganz Wasserdicht ist und durch den Kapillareffekt Wasser ziehen kann.


----------



## mlkzander (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

sind ja wieder alle profis am werk hier ^^


----------



## magut (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Polyesterboot mit GFK verkleiden???*

|muahah:


----------

